# Steve Ignorant Presents Crass March 18th!!



## crustythadd23 (Mar 2, 2011)

March 18th
Fox Theatre in Pomona, CA
Show starts : 9pm
Tickets $20
Steve Ignorant Presents Crass w/ Goldblade, Aztlan Underground & Terezodu

This should be a great show!
Who else is going?


----------



## Mouse (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll be at the show in Baltimore on march 25th at Sonar.


----------



## tree hopper (Mar 2, 2011)

so stoked on this. deff. gunna goooo. hopefully


----------



## MrD (Mar 3, 2011)

As far as things go right now, I will be there!


----------



## CXR1037 (Mar 3, 2011)

>Steve Ignorant
>no thanks


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Mar 4, 2011)

So are ANY of you aware that this is a money making ploy by Mr Ignorant
and has NOTHING to do with any of the other members of CRASS ????
You are being conned, it is not a 'CRASS' show.
Mr Ignorant has made it VERY clear in his interview on the subject that
it is about making money.
Or that the other members of CRASS are actually heartbroken that he is doing this 
and are having NOTHING to do with it ?????

Don't give this rip off merchant your cash!


----------



## MrD (Mar 4, 2011)

meh, Crass songs live, good enough for me, just for the nostalgia


----------



## Mouse (Mar 4, 2011)

i agree with mr d


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow Fuck the system !!!


----------



## MrD (Mar 4, 2011)

Linda/Ziggy said:


> Wow Fuck the system !!!


 
you are the system


----------



## CXR1037 (Mar 4, 2011)

Best Crass album = Penis Envy

y/y


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 5, 2011)

Ziggy, can you give us some links to these interviews you're talking about? I'm curious.


----------



## exstinksean (Mar 5, 2011)

here ya go


----------



## MrD (Mar 5, 2011)

your kidding me right?
He straight up says that "its not all about the money" and that he will never play again, no mater how much is offered....


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Mar 5, 2011)

sounds like a decent show, nonetheless, not going to pay for it.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey all,
$20 is a lot for nostalgia.
The main point I was trying to make is that the show is basically him playing CRASS songs.
It is NOT CRASS.
I have read the many interviews and the rest of the band are very upset at what he is doing.
I also personally know people who have visited with the other members of CRASS recently, 
So I actually do know what I am talking about.
It makes me sad that so many in the USA are buying into this all, thinking it's CRASS.

I talk as someone who has listened to this band since 1980. (and almost got to see one of their last shows in the UK).
CRASS meant ALOT back in the day and was such an influential force on so many.
So maybe you can understand why alot of older Punks/Anarchos like me are angry and
supporting the others members of CRASS.

I would say PLEASE go support Punk and Anarcho bands that are still playing, making NEW material,
not charging a load of money and not on the nostalgia gravy train.
Support DIY.

Many of the Punks & Anarchos in the UK have been actively boycotting this farce.
And can not afford the price for these gigs or the merch - shirts/patches etc.
They were selling shirts for 40pound at the Feeding of the 5000 show in London.
That's almost 80 dollars.

Nostalgia is a lie that they line their pockets with.


That's it from me.

Linda/Ziggy


----------



## MrD (Mar 5, 2011)

I can greatly respect that,
But
>implying most of us dont understand what "Steve Ignorant presents Crass" means.
>implying most of us dont already support DIY anarcho bands already

Also, $20 for a big show like this is not all that much, given I have paid much more, to see much less..


----------



## Sydney (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm going. It's so funny how everything that's so simple and easy going turns into some kind of argument rambling thing...


----------



## Mouse (Mar 9, 2011)

this is from the Crass fb page...


Crass are not touring. | Facebook

Crass are not touring.
by Crass on Wednesday, December 22, 2010 at 4:20am
Crass have not reformed and are not touring. Crass split up in 1984. However Steve Ignorant (singer who founded the band with Penny Rimbaud) is doing a tour called The Last Supper where he is playing Crass songs for the last time. Steve is the only member of Crass who is performing. It's his final celebration of what Crass meant to him, and he has the blessing of the former members of the band.

He has already taken the tour around the UK and Europe, and will be going to the USA in March and Australia and New Zealand in April/May. 

He is planning a big finale show in London in November 2011 and that will be the last time he performs these songs with a band. (You might get him to join in a sing-song with a ukelele in a pub after that, who knows..)

More information about Steve's tour is available from these places:

Steve's web site
The Last Supper tour dates 

Steve's Facebook Page
Steve Ignorant | Facebook

Facebook Event Page
The Last Supper - USA and Canada | Facebook

We are aware that a few greedy promoters in the USA have been falsely advertising the tour as a Crass tour, and this is not Steve's wish nor his fault. Steps have been taken to address this and it hopefully will be sorted by the time you read this. If you know otherwise please hop over to Steve's page and tell him so he can take care of it.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## crustythadd23 (Mar 9, 2011)

The show march 18th is now rescheduled to April 29th!
really pissed about this. i dont know why they would fuckin promote & sell tix to a show when those fuckers havent even gotten there damn visas yet. its bullshit, not gotta wait another fuckin month


----------

